# Help!!!



## 808crx (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,I live in Hawaii and used to own a few ratties in the past, well they have since passed on, and ihave had a daughter, now that my daughter is three, I'd love to get a few ratties for her and I to enjoy and love! Unfortunately, I can't find anyone selling rats here in Hawaii!Does anyone here know of any rattery, or do you any of you, know or would like to ship to Hawaii? We will buy them, I am not asking for a donation, just some good healthy ratties that I can buy for the family!Thanks, Please pm me.


----------

